# How to prepare driftwood for tank?



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up some driftwood from a river.. What I did was boil the piece for 1 hour, rinsed It off and boiled it again for another hour. It gets rid of the tannin and all the nasty things on it that you don't want.. and I heard that It also helps it sink faster (waterlogged) 

At first you might have some trouble with the piece staying down, new pieces tend to float. Give it some time, It's different for a lot of people. Some claim to have it waterlogged within a few days and others say It took weeks... 

That's about all I know, I'm sure there is more useful information out there..

gl!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Boil or put it in the dishwasher without soap. Always good for big pieces that doesn't fit in a pot to boil.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I soaked mine in hot water and bleach for 24 hours then I do a 24 hour soak of warm tap water for 5-7 days, changing the water each day, to get rid of the bleach


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

DW for a 2.5gal shouldn't be too large. For me I used 2 large pot so the DW is can be fully submerged in it. Filled both up with water then boiled one. When the DW is almost "done" boiling in the first pot, I fired up the second pot. Then I just transferred the DW to the new boiling pot. Empty the old one, and repeat the cycle. I used two so I didn't have to wait again and again for the water to start boiling.

CAUTION: Never leave/forget your boiling DW, I've read horror stories where the water dried up and the DW started smoking setting off the firedetectors and stuff.

The dishwater method for a small DW seems irrelevant to me. If you don't want to make your GF/mom/whoever mad for using their cooking wear for your DW, just buy something cheap from a thrift shop. I bought 1 pot for like 2 dollars, the other, well... my mom was going to throw it anyway.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

nalu86 said:


> Boil or put it in the dishwasher without soap. Always good for big pieces that doesn't fit in a pot to boil.


I actually like this idea. I never thought about it when wondering how to cook the larger pieces. I have always thrown them in a hot bath tub which is too much work. Thanks!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> I actually like this idea. I never thought about it when wondering how to cook the larger pieces. I have always thrown them in a hot bath tub which is too much work. Thanks!


Also good for disinfecting nets :thumbsup:


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm soaking mine in a large tupperware container. Been doing daily hot water changes for about a week now. The water is just about clear now. Maybe a another day or two.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok so boiling and soaking to remove tanins and make it sink?


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I used large (40 gallon) rubbermaid tubs in the backyard. Since this was in arizona during the middle of summer I covered it with a black garbage bag, water temp was easy 100-110 degrees


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I also like the dishwasher, the water most likely is not going to be hot enough even if you use the heated water option, but heated dry should do the trick. That's a really good idea and you could throw in all of your maintenance equipment and clean it at the same time.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Could, but would the wood contaminate it/dirty it cuz its like a brand new dishwasher...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Run it a second time mt just to be safe, but I don't think you would need to, by the time you washed the next set of dishes it would be about the same.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, so I'm assuming its recommended to wash your equipement too?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

palufreak said:


> Ok, so I'm assuming its recommended to wash your equipement too?


Couldnt hurt!


----------

